# Chronicle(Documentary style Superhero movie)



## Tempproxy (Oct 20, 2011)

Yeah this looks badass cant wait for it.

Its appears to be about three normal teenage boys who develop extra special abilities after being exposed to a mysterious substance in the woods. And eventually looks like one of them turns psycho and shit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 20, 2011)

Seems moderately interested. Will watch this.



*If reminded about it later.*


----------



## Stunna (Oct 20, 2011)

Is this a new sub-genre or something? Superhero documentaries?


----------



## Parallax (Oct 20, 2011)

I like the visual aesthetics of films like that but I don't think I will see it.


----------



## Hana (Oct 20, 2011)

Looks less like a superhero documentary and more about a super villain one. These guys look like grade A assholes. I'm still interested enough to watch it.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 20, 2011)

The two minutes I spent watching this trailer?  Yeah, I want those minutes back.  Not interested.  Looks atrocious.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 20, 2011)

Looks kinda bad. Oh noes one of them is using their power for evils!!!


----------



## Jena (Oct 21, 2011)

Meh, I think it looks interesting. 
I'm not sure if it looks interesting enough to watch in theaters, but I'll check it out once it hits DVD probably.


----------



## Shade (Oct 21, 2011)

Looks pretty good. There's a lot of greater responsibility shit when it comes to most stories revolving around teenagers getting powers, but more realistically, they'd fool around and fuck shit up like they seem to be doing here.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 21, 2011)

I saw the trailer again at Paranormal Activity 3.  It seemed like the crowd was eating it up.  

Honestly, I'm stunned that they didn't make the black kid the villain.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 21, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I saw the trailer again at Paranormal Activity 3.  It seemed like the crowd was eating it up.
> 
> Honestly, I'm stunned that they didn't make the black kid the villain.



He is the black friend of two white kids in suburbia... what sterotype are you drawing from?

anwyay the movie looks like a must watch, telekinesis + douche bags? fuck yeah.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 21, 2011)

I actually haven't even watched the trailer yet.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 21, 2011)

It looks interesting enough. I'll probably watch it on Redbox though


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 21, 2011)

Just watched the trailer.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 21, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I like the visual aesthetics of films like that but I don't think I will see it.



This is exactly how I felt watching it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 21, 2011)

Wonder why so many haters in this thread are hating?


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 21, 2011)

What else would haters do?

Michael B. Jordan tho! Looks like I'll have to watch this. 

"Andrew no!!!"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 21, 2011)

Touche. 

I contend the movie looks decent. Could be kind of a dark comedy.


----------



## Tempproxy (Nov 2, 2011)

Anyone read the script yet?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 2, 2011)

No, is it cool? :33

I watched the trailer a couple times. It looks decent to me.


----------



## Violence (Nov 2, 2011)

I'll watch it!


----------



## -Dargor- (Nov 3, 2011)

Stumbled upon this trailer a few days ago, thought it looked good.

Looks like they tried to put a more realistic spin on what would happen if regular guys got super powers. I also liked that they had one of the 3 go bad rather than bring in an external vilain. 

From the looks of the trailer it's not goin to be documentary-ish for long as there are scenes 500ft in the air ect

Can't really be worse than I Am Legend unless their fight scenes suck


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 3, 2011)

Mockumentary is old hat anyway.


----------



## Falco-san (Nov 20, 2011)

Is it just me, or does it remind enyone else of Akira?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 21, 2011)

Not at all, actually.

It reminded me of some other superhero movie though--I forgot the name of it already.


----------



## Tempproxy (Nov 24, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> No, is it cool? :33
> 
> I watched the trailer a couple times. It looks decent to me.



I have read the script breakdown and from what I read it seems like its going to be an amazing movie. I can pm it to you or better yet post it on here under spoiler tag for all to read if they chose to.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Dec 31, 2011)

I just saw the trailer and i thought it was one of the best trailers for a movie i have seen in a very long time. So yeah, very interested. 

But as always i will wait till the reviews come out before i go to watch it.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks dull.


----------



## The World (Dec 31, 2011)

Falco-san said:


> Is it just me, or does it remind enyone else of Akira?



It reminded me of a bunch of different sci-fi genres like Akira, Close Encounters of a Third King, and E.T. for some reason. 

Also Blair Witch Project for obvious reasons.


----------



## Mysterious Sai (Dec 31, 2011)

I saw this as an ad before a Youtube video I was watching.

At first I was naturally 'Oh for f*ck's sake, skip!', but then I watched a little more and I'm now intrigued. 

I hope it delivers. To me at least.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 3, 2012)

It doesn't remind me of Blair Witch at all--that movie was atrocious.

This looks actually interesting.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 3, 2012)

Not sure about this movie

But i do like the idea of a villain movie, someone gaining super powers and decides to use it to rob banks and shit. we really need a movie where the main character is an asshole.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 3, 2012)

This movie should be good if it sticks to exploring the darker side of superhero cunts.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 3, 2012)

This looks pretty good. I'm excited.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jan 3, 2012)

Tempproxy said:


> I have read the script breakdown and from what I read it seems like its going to be an amazing movie. I can pm it to you or better yet post it on here under spoiler tag for all to read if they chose to.



can yo PM it to me , it looks interesting


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 3, 2012)

Three teens discover they have powers. They screw around. One turns evil. One gets killed by the evil one. The survivor fights the evil one in a climactic battle. If the evil one doesn't die Talk no Jutsu ensues. The evil one cries and agrees to pay for his crimes. Everyone lives happily ever after. The end.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 3, 2012)

You just took a shit on the movie. Spoilers! 


Hopefully it turns out better than that.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Jan 3, 2012)

The World said:


> It reminded me of a bunch of different sci-fi genres like Akira, Close Encounters of a Third King, and E.T. for some reason.
> 
> Also Blair Witch Project for obvious reasons.



Same here. I might check it out.


----------



## Snakety69 (Jan 3, 2012)

Kinda reminds me of Akira.

Not gonna lie, I'm really looking forward to this. Like how most of the trailer is just them dicking around with it and pulling pranks on people, because let's be honest, that's probably one of the first things most of us would do with it. 

Hope the third act where everything gets bloody is as awesome as I hope it can be, what with the movie having a modest budget and all. The fact that District 9 in all it's awesomeness was only made with 30 mil keeps my hopes up


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 3, 2012)

First thing I would do if I had the ability to, say, teleport: rob a bank.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 3, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> First thing I would do if I had the ability to, say, teleport: rob a bank.



lol ever seen jumper?


----------



## Tempproxy (Jan 4, 2012)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Three teens discover they have powers. They screw around. One turns evil. One gets killed by the evil one. The survivor fights the evil one in a climactic battle. If the evil one doesn't die Talk no Jutsu ensues. The evil one cries and agrees to pay for his crimes. Everyone lives happily ever after. The end.



That would be boring.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jan 4, 2012)

*Outline of plot.*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Andrew Detmer (Dane DeHaan) is 17-year-old High School student who lives with his parents in Portland. His mother, Sandra, has Spinal Meningitis, and needs very expensive medication, which Andrew can't afford. His father, Adrian, is a ex-fireman who was forced to retire after suffering a crippling injury, and is abusive towards Andrew and his mother. In an effort to collect evidence to get custody of his mother, Andrew decides to document his day-to-day life with a camera.

One day, Andrew is convinced by his 17-year-old cousin Matt Garrety (Alex Russell) to attend to a party at the abandoned Haven Hills farm. There, he meets Casey Letter (Ashley Hinshaw), a 16-year-old girl who also films everything for her blog. While they're talking, a drunk partygoer approaches Andrew and humiliates him for seemingly filming his girlfriend dancing.

Andrew goes outside to cry, and is approached by 17-year-old Steve Kazinsky (Michael B. Jordan). Steve tells Andrew that he was in the woods smoking weed with Matt and a few others, and they found a hole in the ground making a noise that almost sounds like a whisper. They want Andrew to film it. Andrew goes there with Steve and finds Matt. The others have left. He tries to film the hole, but whatever is inside causes interference to his camera. They decide to investigate and, after going through a long tunnel, they find a crystal-like object embedded to a wall. It produces beacons of light upon touch. Each one of them is exposed to the lights. Finally, Andrew's camera short-circuits.

Two weeks later, Andrew starts documenting everything again with a new camera. Steve, Matt and him have developed telekinetic powers, which they are training. Andrew is the strongest of the three, but Matt is more creative in finding new uses to his abilities. The happening has brought them closer, and they've become best friends. Steve talks to them about his parents' marriage problem and expected divorce, and Matt shares his childhood desire to become a policeman because he wanted to help people.

They start going to Wal-Mart to play pranks on other people with their powers, and, one day, on their way back home, a pick-up truck starts to annoy them. Andrew throws the car off the road and onto the nearby lake with his powers, surprising Matt and Steve. They park by the lake and rescue the driver, who is wounde, but alive. Matt calls the police and the man is hospitalized. Him and Steve then ask Andrew if it was an accident. Andrew claims that it was, and Matt deduces that they're getting stronger, and, therefore, more dangerous, so he creates a set of rules that each of them must follow in order not to hurt other people.

Slowly, the three discover the true extent of their powers. They are able to fly by telekinetically moving their bodies. They can create telekinetic barriers around their bodies that make them invulnerable. And they appear to be connected, being able to "feel" one another from times to times. Andrew becomes popular with Steve's help, while Matt starts a relationship with Casey. Power slowly starts to corrupt Andrew.

One day, Andrew's father finds footage of him at a party and lashes out at him for spending his money on it. Andrew fights back, and threatens to kill his father before flying off. His mother's state has gotten worse, and he decides to film a storm from up close and sell the tapes to TV, as no one has been able to film from such a short distance before. Steve finds out about it and tries to talk Andrew out of it, claiming it's too dangerous. Just as Steve, who confesses that Andrew and Matt are his best friends, suceeds in getting Andrew to turn back with him, he's struck by a lightning and dies.

After Steve's death, Andrew and Matt grow apart. Andrew slowly descends into madness, and claims that, much like the human is the Predator Apex to the other species that live on Earth, he's the human's Predator Apex and his superiority over the rest of the world is matter of survival of the fittest. He starts abusing his powers, and ultimately adopts a "superhero suit" (His father's fireman jacket turned inside-out and a gas mask), and brutally murders a group of small-time criminals that live nearby to steal their money and pay for his mother's medications. However, they don't have enough, so Andrew decides to rob a gas station, but things go wrong and he accidentally causes a bullet fired from a shotgun belonging to the store's clerk to hit a gas tank, causing an explosion that kills several innocents and scars half of Andrew's body.

At the hospital, Andrew's father, infuriated over the expenses he'll have paying for Andrew's recovery, starts to squeeze his open burn wounds while he's comatose. Andrew wakes up and kills his father by tearing him apart limb to limb. He then kills several policemen and members of the hospital staff, and goes on a killing spree throughout Portland, destroying everything and killing everyone he comes across.

Matt sees this on TV and, realizing that Andrew has gone mad, confronts him in Portland. Through a series of cameras (Journal cameras, security cameras, cellphone cameras, etc), we see their violent and destructive confrontation, which appears to end when Andrew breaks Matt's back. However, as he prepares to kill at least 50 policemen who surrounded him, Andrew is impaled by a piece of shrapnel hurled by Matt, who then uses a bullet lodged in his hand to pierce Andrew's skull, killing him.

Matt is captured by the army and taken to a military outpost, where he is left to drown in his own blood while men in containment suits check him with radiation scanners. Suddenly, Matt flungs the men away and rises, his entire body healing itself from a series of injures that include his damaged spines. Completelly unscathed, Matt orders the men to turn off the cameras.

Two years later. South Korea. A huge dam is about to burst and destroy an entire village. A young South Korean boy is filming his father's desperated attempt to leave when the dam ruptures and a huge flood of water advances on their direction. However, it stops moments before hitting the village and is reverted back to the dam, which is the fixed by Matt. He has become a full-fledged superhero and is helping people as he always wanted. After saving the village, he flies away as the villagers cheer for him.

Cut to black.


----------



## Tandaradei (Jan 4, 2012)

Tempproxy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




looks terrible
Why are there no more bad/scary endings nowadays. Honestly I am so tired of the whole mr. niceguy defeating awesome villain shit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 4, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> lol ever seen jumper?


Fuckin' A, man.

That movie knows what's up. You rob banks with teleportation. It's simple.


Tandaradei said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't put too much stock into those internet plots. But it does sound kind of lame.


----------



## Black Superman (Jan 6, 2012)

Michael B. Jordan's wiki

He admires basketball player Baron Davis.[7] Regarding actors, he looks up to Denzel Washington and refers to Will Smith as a "role model".[3] He likes watching Japanese animation like *Naruto and in music, he likes listening to Frank Ocean, The Weeknd, and Kendrick Lamar* among others.[1]

sounds like a cool dude, got good taste.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 6, 2012)

Naruto music.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 12, 2012)

Tandaradei said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Watch outpost.


----------



## Talon. (Jan 12, 2012)

theres a ton of new shit up on the youtube page.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 13, 2012)

Interesting. 

Suddenly not so sure about this movie.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4sP4wixKzzY&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]

something's definitely wrong with Andrew


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 13, 2012)

He likes exploding spiders.


Who doesn't?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 13, 2012)

everyone knows spider killing is a gateway to serial killing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 13, 2012)

Really? 

I killed a whole bunch in my day.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jan 28, 2012)

Reviews are out and all positive so far, cant wait to see this movie next week it looks amazing and the tv spots and trailers have me pumped.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 30, 2012)

Should be good. I'm probably going to see the $5.00 Sunday showing myself. 


Alone.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 30, 2012)

yeah one review said the last fight scene is one of the best fight scenes ever to hit a superhero film. since this is a found footage film and they'll be fighting in the middle of the city, it'll use security cameras, helicopter cameras and the cameras of people filming with their phones to showcase whats going on.

sounds like some really interesting stuff. this movie already seems more exciting than avengers.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 30, 2012)

The problem with Avengers could be that they haven't showed us shit.

Or maybe they are afraid to because it's *that bad.*


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 30, 2012)

bullwad, they've shown no less than all the other movies, you're just angry because this time around there's no already known origin story to hold on to


They have shown more than Batman Rises, but oh well, no anti-hype there


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 30, 2012)

actually the iron man movie trailers usually show alot

but maybe you have a point about it being hard to hold onto.

and have you been to the batman thread? the only reason that movie isn't being torn to shreds is because of Nolan's reputation.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 30, 2012)

I've only seen the one trailer and it hardly showed shit. 


Of course I don't troll the Internet all day for trailers and clips of a movie that is going to be lackluster at best.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 30, 2012)

it showed you shit in the Hulk, Captain America, Iron Man and Thor.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 30, 2012)

It showed me nothing!


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 30, 2012)

Insane gray morality god gets a hold of a cosmic weapon and takes it up on himself to conquer the world to achieve his goals
For this, a futurist, a general, a brother, a monster and a good man will gather together to stop him

What else do you need to know?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 30, 2012)

But this one has robots!


Wait...


But this one has pointless hottie cameos!


Wait...


But this one has a giant, green monster!


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 30, 2012)

But this one's point didn't go completely over your head again


----------



## Tempproxy (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh my I accidentally stumbled into the avengers thread...........silly me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2012)

Speaking of Avengers, this movie comes out this week, right? I got my Sunday booked if so.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 31, 2012)

May 4, 2012.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2012)

You're lying.

My sources say February 3rd.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 31, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You're lying.
> 
> My sources say February 3rd.



Your sources be lying G.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 31, 2012)

May 2012 right there on the first page.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm not talking about Avengers.

This is the Chronicle thread.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 31, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Speaking of* Avengers*, this movie comes out this week, right? I got my Sunday booked if so.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 31, 2012)

Chronicle is out tomorrow.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 31, 2012)

I'll bet you money the black one dies.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2012)

Onomatopoeia said:


>


 The emphasis is on "this" in my sentence. 

That's the joke.


James Bond said:


> Chronicle is out tomorrow.


 Tomorrow? What's up with this shitty Wednesday releases for everything nowadays? Bullshit.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 31, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The emphasis is on "this" in my sentence.
> 
> That's the joke.







> Tomorrow? What's up with this shitty Wednesday releases for everything nowadays? Bullshit.



Starts on Friday here in the US.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 31, 2012)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Starts on Friday here in the US.



Lol UK getting something before America?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2012)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Starts on Friday here in the US.


 Stop trying to confuse me.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 31, 2012)

No, I don't think I will.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 31, 2012)

Dogs cant look up


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2012)

Onomatopoeia said:


> I'll bet you money the black one dies.



probably, but it could be worst, the black one could've been the bad seed.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2012)

There's a black dude in this?


Instant villain.


----------



## Tempproxy (Feb 1, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> There's a black dude in this?
> 
> 
> *Instant villain*.



Not when theres a emo/loner who gets abused by his father.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 1, 2012)

Perhaps they can team up.

Or maybe the black guy will just be the first/only one to die.


----------



## James Bond (Feb 1, 2012)

Going to see this on Friday with mates.


----------



## Tempproxy (Feb 1, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Perhaps they can team up.
> 
> Or maybe the black guy will just be the first/only one to die.



Saw the movie wasnt to bad was expecting more, loved when they were using their powers.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 1, 2012)

Did the black guy die?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 1, 2012)

Pretty sure he dies. 

Anyway seeing it Friday with my friends.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 1, 2012)

Probably seeing it on Sunday myself. 

I'll be bringing a knife so I can cut a hole in the bottom of my bucket of popcorn to wank off.


----------



## Tempproxy (Feb 1, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Did the black guy die?



Yes he did, sadly his the most likeable character in the film and when he dies its a bitch because his just that awesome. His the one who even discovers how to fly...........oh Steve how I miss you.

If you want to know how he dies read on 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Andrew draws lightning from the sky and kills him.


----------



## Tempproxy (Feb 1, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Probably seeing it on Sunday myself.
> 
> *I'll be bringing a knife so I can cut a hole in the bottom of my bucket of popcorn to wank off*.



You should its a great film.............I chocked up when Steve...when Steve.......


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 1, 2012)

Figures they kill the black dude.


----------



## Bart (Feb 1, 2012)

What do you mean when Steve ...

I sware that better not be a spoiler, Temp


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Feb 1, 2012)

I've seen this movie, the black dude dies first.

- Harry Block, Evolution.


----------



## Tempproxy (Feb 1, 2012)

Bart said:


> What do you mean when Steve ...
> 
> I sware that better not be a spoiler, Temp



 Everyone knows the black guy always dies first, its not a spoiler its a well known fact.


----------



## Bart (Feb 1, 2012)

Temp, you little ... 

But you pretty much confirmed it ... spoiler tags? hello?


----------



## Tempproxy (Feb 1, 2012)

Bart said:


> Temp, you little ...
> 
> But you pretty much confirmed it ... spoiler tags? hello?



 Ok my bad will take onboard what you have said for future reference.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 1, 2012)

Black die dies first??!! SAY IT AIN'T SO!!


----------



## Bart (Feb 1, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Probably seeing it on Sunday myself.
> 
> I'll be bringing a knife so I can cut a hole in the bottom of my bucket of popcorn to wank off.



 



Tempproxy said:


> Ok my bad will take onboard what you have said for future reference.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 1, 2012)

why they took the obvious route and kill off the black guy


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 1, 2012)

Poor black dude.

And during BHM.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 1, 2012)

So, is this movie good or what?


----------



## bigduo209 (Feb 2, 2012)

I guess LL Cool J maintains the greatest black super-power of all time.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 2, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> So, is this movie good or what?



Seems so. Everyone saying it's good and entertaining. I'm excited.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2012)

bigduo209 said:


> I guess LL Cool J maintains the greatest black super-power of all time.


 Are you referring to his ability to make ladies love him, or his supernatural coolness?


----------



## Sin (Feb 3, 2012)

I really liked it.

The battle at the end was great. The actors were actually believable as teens for once.

It's too bad Jordan dies first, he was my favorite


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 3, 2012)

yeah the majority are loving it.




bigduo209 said:


> I guess LL Cool J maintains the greatest black super-power of all time.



I expected him to die the whole time in deep blue sea, guess he had too much swag.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 3, 2012)

I actually really liked this. Makes you think exactly when Andrew started sliding down the slippery slope...because he was pretty well gone bwhen the movie started out.

also makes you think that even without the glowing rock he probably would have gone crazy regardless at some point



~Gesy~ said:


> why they took the obvious route and kill off the black guy



I was seriously expecting him to be killed off much earliar than he did. Like the incident with the plane early.


----------



## James Bond (Feb 3, 2012)

Just back from seeing it in the cinema there, good movie but thought the ending was a little bit weak.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 3, 2012)

This movie was impressive. The trailer practically spoils the movie, and it's pretty predictable as is, but it had some gripping moments. The ending when the crap hits the fan was intense.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 3, 2012)

That ending was so/so but everything else was great. Really enjoyed all the characters and Andrew flipping the fuck out was crazy but awesome.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 3, 2012)

Ending could've been better, but I loved it otherwise.


----------



## LayZ (Feb 4, 2012)

I liked the movie and the approached they took for telling a superhero story. 

Michael B. Jordan will forever be Wallace from "The Wire" in my eyes. I hate it when his character suffers.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Feb 5, 2012)

The film was actually pretty good! I felt that the film really reminded me of a Live-Action American-ised Akira but without the crazy fleshy blob monster at the end.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 5, 2012)

And motorcycles.


----------



## James Bond (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm a little confused about their powers, I'll try and word it 100% so people dont give me "Im posting for sake of post count type" answer.

I was under the impression that they had gained stronger bodies hence the fork demonstration but my friend seems to think they bent the fork before it impacted to demonstrate their control but I don't think thats what it was especially later in the movie when they start get thrown through buildings and hit by busses...

So TLDR my question is how the spear penetrate him at the end, Andrew was the most powerful due to his constant practice so shouldnt his body have been stronger too or is this some sort of plothole?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 5, 2012)

James Bond said:


> I'm a little confused about their powers, I'll try and word it 100% so people dont give me "Im posting for sake of post count type" answer.
> 
> I was under the impression that they had gained stronger bodies hence the fork demonstration but my friend seems to think they bent the fork before it impacted to demonstrate their control but I don't think thats what it was especially later in the movie when they start get thrown through buildings and hit by busses...
> 
> So TLDR my question is how the spear penetrate him at the end, Andrew was the most powerful due to his constant practice so shouldnt his body have been stronger too or is this some sort of plothole?



it's more than likely they were were using telekinetic shields most of the time hence why the were able to fly as they were without the wind damaging them or why the fork bent up.

to answer your second question Andrew was entirely distracted by the surrounding cops at that point and also with trying to tear down a few buildings and giving into his rage and distorting his focus, leaving anykind of shielding completely open.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 5, 2012)

They don't gain any kind of superhuman endurance, they're just capable of creating a coat of telekinetic energy around themselves. When Andrew stabs the dude with the fork, notice it never comes in contact with his skin. It bends before contact, because he was thinking of guarding his hand.


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 5, 2012)

Want to go see this, just have to find a good time.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 5, 2012)

I believe Andrew said too that you can block damage when you focus on it before impact. So when they were fighting and throwing each other into buildings they were focused on protecting and fighting. Where's at the end Andrew was going super sayian level 3 and just blowing up shit and such, nobody could fuck with him. So that was the chance he wasn't ready to block a gigantic spear...which btw what a sick fucking death.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm honestly hoping this gets a sequel. There's a lot you can do with a superhero mockumentary premise. I mean, if Paranormal Activity can get sequels, surely this deserves one.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 5, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I'm honestly hoping this gets a sequel. There's a lot you can do with a superhero mockumentary premise. I mean, if Paranormal Activity can get sequels, surely this deserves one.



Oh plenty of room for sequals...afterall if there was one Glowy Rock why can't there be others.


----------



## James Bond (Feb 5, 2012)

I dont know, I think it would've been better if they did gain stronger bodies as well as these other powers as it would've made them pretty much untouchable against normal humans.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 5, 2012)

A sequel would work pretty awesome. Think a cool idea would be since it was all over the news about Matt that if the next few people who find powers either 

A. Hunt him down. They want to be the strongest so go after the first one to go public. 
B. Join forces with him and fight other group who became evil. 
C. Expand on to new powers. 

Something like that. Guess we'll see.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



isn't their only one character left? I guess he can find the origin of powers? or the cliched "i'm being hunted down by the government.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 5, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I imagine the sequel would revolve the government finding different incidents and meteorites like their own around the globe and attempting to persecute/contain them or something like that, yeah. That's been done to death, but not with a documentary spin, so I'd be open to it. Realistically that's similar to what would happen anyway.


----------



## Swift (Feb 5, 2012)

What an amazing movie. Though... the hospital scene...


----------



## Bender (Feb 5, 2012)

Anyone see the movie? How was it?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 5, 2012)

The verdict here appears to be that it's a good movie, but a bit predictable, and a weak ending.


----------



## Bender (Feb 5, 2012)

^

I could've gone to see it but I chose to watch the King Kong movie my pops bought yesterday.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 5, 2012)

Yeah, it's good. If you get another chance, it's worth it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 6, 2012)

I do want to see a sequel, only not in this documentary style. I don't like that.

Gimme full Hollywood filiming, friend. 

Though if I think about it more they can only fuck the sequel up by going down the path of "Chased by the Government" and having an overly-cliche snoozer.  


Enjoyed the movie anyway. It reminded me a lot of the live action Akira and how they might be able to do that movie some justice at least. Not a lot of justice, mind you, but some--at least in the action sequences.


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 6, 2012)

I loved this movie. Yeah I got major Akira vibes too. But I don't want a sequel. And I liked that it was a 'video camera/documentry style film. I definately do not want an action packed sci-fi hollowood blockbuster version of this.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 6, 2012)

I feel you. I don't want to see it turned into something generic like that, but I did leave the theatre wanting a sequel and feeling that one was wide open.

But thinking about it, I'm not sure what they would make without fucking it all up.


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 6, 2012)

I think the feeling you are having is just the feeling of wanting more because you were really engaged in the movie, not that you necassarily want a sequel. Meaning that the movie did it's job.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 6, 2012)

I just want to see the increased development of the character's powers. 

But it is probably best if they never did a sequel.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 6, 2012)

lol

successful superhero movie without sequel


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 6, 2012)

It wasn't really a superhero film though. It was a film about kids developing telekinetic powers, yes, but none of them are really heroes. 

I guess you could market it as a coming-of-age film for the surviving guy who would go on to become a superhero.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 6, 2012)

either way the directer said he and the writer have ideas they bounce off eachother and their is potential for a sequel.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 6, 2012)

Maybe they will come up with something good. But... I don't know. I would watch it.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 7, 2012)

From one of the Chronicle threads on IMDB. Now I remember why I don't post there, with trolls like this. 



Anyway, glad to hear this movie actually turned out good. I had my doubts. Planning to see it this weekend.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2012)

Yeah, it was a good film.

Flawed and cliched, maybe, but good anyway.


----------



## HugeGuy (Feb 7, 2012)

If this one does get a sequel, how do you think they'll get around the found footage format? After all, Andrew was the one with the obsession with cameras. Unless they completely disregard it a la Blair Witch 2.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 7, 2012)

It was okay 

Also did I just read someone actually made the claim that holly arranged kill Ledger to sell tickets? Man some people can sink low .0


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2012)

They should just dump it, though the guy does have a camera with him at the end of the movie, so...


----------



## James Bond (Feb 7, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> They should just dump it, though the guy does have a camera with him at the end of the movie, so...



That was just a tribute thing to Andrew, he flew off and left it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2012)

True, but maybe he only left it to film himself blowing up Tibet.


----------



## Darc (Feb 7, 2012)

Awesome movie, loved it. Would love to have a sequel, was sad the black guy died but I mean, its to be expected. I half was expecting him to pop out the coffin and still be alive after being in a suspended state of death.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2012)

Black guy always dies first.


He's black.


I got the impression that he was the most powerful of the three in a raw kind of way. He moved cars first, flew first, used his power in sex first... He was the best one.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 7, 2012)

Darc said:


> Awesome movie, loved it. Would love to have a sequel, was sad the black guy died but I mean, its to be expected. I half was expecting him to pop out the coffin and still be alive after being in a suspended state of death.


I could totally see a twist like that happening in the sequel.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2012)

Black Superman?


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 7, 2012)

They wouldn't allow it


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2012)

I think that they would, but he'd be a womanizing drunk antihero.


----------



## HugeGuy (Feb 7, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Black guy always dies first.
> 
> 
> He's black.
> ...



Well, he was the only one we saw actually physically touching the glowing rock....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2012)

He was the chosen one.  He died too soon.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 7, 2012)

Good point.


----------



## LayZ (Feb 7, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I think that they would, but he'd be a womanizing drunk antihero.


More like he'd sacrifice himself to save his friends. Then they would become Heroes to honor his memory. 

The Black Superman's weaknesses would be too easy to joke about, so I'm not going to bother.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2012)

Fried chicken? Malt Liquor? Chubby white girls? Watermelons? Taxes? Hard work?


----------



## LayZ (Feb 7, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Fried chicken? Malt Liquor? Chubby white girls? Watermelons? Taxes? Hard work?


See how are effortless those jokes are?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2012)

Movie basically writes itself.

We even have an established opening theme song:


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 14, 2012)

Saw the movie, and I enjoyed it.

There were some complaints about how Andrew being abused was clich?, but I have to say it didn't take anything away from the experience for me, mainly because it wasn't really what caused him to snap.

I enjoyed the ways the boys were using their powers. It came off as pretty realistic. And I was also disappointed like everyone else when the black guys dies.

Only thing I really didn't care for was the ending. I don't know, it just didn't feel like a good ending, but I digress. I still enjoyed this more than I thought I would at first.


----------



## teddy (Feb 14, 2012)

This makes me want to go see the movie with my bro.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2012)

Do it!

It's a good movie.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 14, 2012)

might watch this weekend

along with that shitty ghost rider film


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2012)

Don't watch Ghost Rider.

You're better off throwing your money in a ditch and shitting on the money, then fucking a hooker with AIDs--without a condom.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm better off dying a slow death?

probably not a good idea then


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2012)

Yes. Yes you are.

It's that bad.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Feb 18, 2012)

Just saw it. It was pretty damn good, especially the parts with them discovering everything they could do. The found footage really adds to the feel and separates it from other superpower films



Darc said:


> Awesome movie, loved it. Would love to have a sequel, was sad the black guy died but I mean, its to be expected. I half was expecting him to pop out the coffin and still be alive after being in a suspended state of death.



Sequel Hook!



CrazyMoronX said:


> I think that they would, but he'd be a womanizing drunk antihero.



I see what you did there 


Also, it woulda been awesome to see a proper showdown between Andrew and Steve


----------



## Kool-Aid (Feb 19, 2012)

thought it was a pretty cool movie.  i hated that steve died, if they were going to have him die it should have been later on not so soon. 

if anything they should have killed the cousin off, steve and andrew's friendship was built up more, which would have made the final confrontation more dramatic.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Feb 19, 2012)

Still need to see this one, Looked pretty interested, though i feel like i know the entire story/ending just from the trailer..


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 19, 2012)

missed it in the movies


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 20, 2012)

You can probably guess the entire movie from the trailer.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 20, 2012)

Yeah, you didn't have to have seen it in theaters, though you will enjoy it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 20, 2012)

It's worth a discounted ticket. It's a pretty solid film, actually, it's just predictable.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 1, 2012)

What an awesome movie.

12 million $ budget. Much better than those shitty 150$ cliche superhero movies. Probably because it was made by people who actually understood the comics and manga better than those who produce cliche hollywood movies.

Not only I loved the movie for what it was, I also find this promising as a foundation for adaptations like Akira or more niche works of fiction... Yes, I enjoyed it. In terms of cinema art, I find the "found footage" genre a bit lame, but for some reason it kind of went well with this movie. It could have been better but still. Go see it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 1, 2012)

Yeah, I am not a fan of documentary style/footage/shakycam/whateveryouwanttocallit stuff.

But it worked.


----------



## Talon. (May 1, 2012)

I want a goddamn sequel.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 1, 2012)

Can't imagine why.


----------



## Talon. (May 1, 2012)

woohoo, thatll be interesting.


----------



## tari101190 (May 1, 2012)

I loved themovie so much, I didn't want a sequel. I'm just hoping it is as a good as or better. Not really sure what it could be about though while still being shot in the same way.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 1, 2012)

the cliched "i'm being hunted by the government"


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> the cliched "i'm being hunted by the government"



Perhaps, I feet that this movie is better off without a sequel.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 2, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Perhaps, I feet that this movie is better off without a sequel.


I know. That'd be a cliche.

But it can be made into a cool movie. Its all about the execution imo. Classics are classics for a reason. You can take a cliche and make it into something decent.


----------



## The Potential (May 2, 2012)

R.I.P Steve Montgomery. You were everyone's favorite. Seen the movie around the time it came out and I just loved the hell out of it. Of course I knew the black guy was going to die but the way in which it was executed really choked you up a bit, just like... damn.. Steve..*"Not like this, not like this"*. Overall this movie was solid and believable in a real life type setting. It was one of those few movies I watch every now and then and don't want it to end. Might go see it again at the dollar show later today if things go well..

One of my favorite movies that came out so far this year. I was looking forward to this movie when I first saw the poster. Good show Chronicle, jolly good show.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 2, 2012)

If anyone hasn't seen it, you should search youtube for "drunk comic book history: the robins" (youtube blocked at work for me). It's done by the guy who wrote chronicle and is incredibly hilarious. It is also exactly what the title says.


----------



## Wuzzman (May 2, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> If anyone hasn't seen it, you should search youtube for "drunk comic book history: the robins" (youtube blocked at work for me). It's done by the guy who wrote chronicle and is incredibly hilarious. It is also exactly what the title says.



sounds accurate to me


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2012)

Sequel would be okay, maybe. I mean the movie is already cliche and it was good.

Cliche sequel should also be good.


----------



## The Potential (May 2, 2012)

I don't know if a sequel would work for this movie...


----------



## -Dargor- (May 2, 2012)

Cliche doesn't always mean bad.

Besides, nothing's really original anymore unless you're wayyy outside the box.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2012)

Exactly. 

Let's get a good cliche sequel.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 6, 2021)

^You got your wish.


Sequel coming.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 7, 2021)

I'm kind of surprised, considering how neither Trank or Landis are in Hollywood's graces right now, even if neither end up being involved.


----------

